# Calling all Colnago owners !!!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

This was taken from www.colnago.cc 


so where shall we meet? 
i know, principally from the number of e-mails i receive regarding colnago frames and bicycles, that there are a fair few of you out there similarly obsessed with ernesto's finest as i am. the downside, at the moment, is that we only really meet up through these black, white and jade green pixels, and it might just be nice to physically bump into each other, so to speak. 

now i, for one, am very loathe to join anything that bears even a flimsy resemblance to a club, so that's out for starters, but perhaps an annual colnago owners' meeting might just be a pleasant way to hang out once in a while. i cannot take credit for this rather enterprising idea, but in order to see if it has wheels, if this would be something some of you might be interested in, why not drop me a line and let me know. nothing is written in stone as yet, in fact, not even with a finger in a steamed up window, so any suggestions at this stage would be most welcome. 

and it would certainly be a bit more than just sitting having a coffee and looking at old colnago catalogues. we might surprise you. 

[email protected]


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What country is this place even located in? I'm guessing that it is located in the UK.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, its the UK


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

It's on the the Scottish Isle of Islay, in the southern Hebrides.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The Washingmachine post is based there....but we are looking at Goodwood for the meet.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh sorry, misunderstood the question. Very good venue, competition for the festival of speed :thumbsup: 

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/site/content/festivalofspeed/


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, its going to be a very special meet. Hopefully, if all goes well, will try and get Mr Colnago to attend!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Its going to be a great event next year. We are expecting Colnago owners from all over Europe to attend. I do hope our friends acroos the pond in the USA can make it. Goodwood is a fantastic location!


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Agreed - great location. I'll be there, just say when!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the support!


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

Gentlemen, You have the same in the US - the Gran Fondo Colnago (was in March, San Diego) - with concierge service and 1st grid start for all Colnago owners and Mr. Colnago was there.
The event will be repeated in March of 2010 in San Diego and in August in Philadelphia - those are the confirmed events.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

More information here folks


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/395681/colnago-owners-wanted.html


----------

